# Food styling



## vezirtziszarok (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello everyone. I'm looking for a good and applicable food styling book for ala carte restaurant. Our customers are satisfied but they are bored of the same image all the time. They request new and images. we mostly work with beef, pork but even with mutton, boar, and roe. classic soups, and classics vinaigrette salads. I'm only looking for a food styling book.


----------



## djoko verona (Jul 26, 2012)

try Google.com you can find a lot of ideas about food styling plating etc etc ...


----------

